# Tuckerman Ravine June/July (Just for Greg :) )



## andyzee (May 11, 2008)

I'm toying with the idea of skiing Tux in June or July this year. Anyone up for hiking up to ski a small patch of snow?


----------



## riverc0il (May 11, 2008)

June should still see enough snow for quality turns. I am down for the end of year suffer fest in July. I have done the suffer fest three years in a row. All three times during the down hike, I ask myself "why am I doing this?" And then I always forget the suffering the next day.


----------



## andyzee (May 11, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> June should still see enough snow for quality turns. I am down for the end of year suffer fest in July. I have done the suffer fest three years in a row. All three times during the down hike, I ask myself "why am I doing this?" And then I always forget the suffering the next day.


 
Group of AZers, camera, camcorder, end of June, be a classic! :lol:


----------



## hardline (May 12, 2008)

i would be down. i haven't been up in three years.


----------



## awf170 (May 12, 2008)

I'm in for a Sunday.  Can't do Saturday.


----------



## powbmps (May 12, 2008)

I might be down for some suffering.


----------



## andyzee (May 12, 2008)

awf170 said:


> I'm in for a Sunday.  Can't do Saturday.



Saturday, Sunday, I don't care, it's all good with me. Never skied in June, would like to give it a try. Greg?


----------



## MadPadraic (May 15, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Saturday, Sunday, I don't care, it's all good with me. Never skied in June, would like to give it a try. Greg?


I'm in. I've skied in June (in BC) and it was rather fun. We saw a bear from the Gondola.


----------



## andyzee (May 15, 2008)

MadPadraic said:


> I'm in. I've skied in June (in BC) and it was rather fun. We saw a bear from the Gondola.


 
Alright, now we gotta do it!    Where you been?


----------



## dmc (May 21, 2008)

Take the autoroad and do a snowfield thing...


----------



## andyzee (May 21, 2008)

dmc said:


> Take the autoroad and do a snowfield thing...


 
I considered doing that if it's open. Last year on Memorial day weekend the snow fields still had some snow as well as the Great Gulf.


----------



## powhunter (May 27, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I'm toying with the idea of skiing Tux in June or July this year. Anyone up for hiking up to ski a small patch of snow?



Jonnypoach and myself plan on going this sunday...just a banzai up and back 1 run trip

steve


----------



## andyzee (May 27, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Jonnypoach and myself plan on going this sunday...just a banzai up and back 1 run trip
> 
> steve


 
If I wasn't moving this weekend, I'd be there.


----------



## kingslug (May 28, 2008)

Set a date...let me know. If I can swing it, I'm there.


----------



## snowmonster (May 28, 2008)

Seeing all the TRs from last weekend got me stoked. I'm in for this if the schedules work out.


----------



## andyzee (May 28, 2008)

I would aim for 6/14. However, this will be tentative since I am taking my wife to see a doctor on 6/2, so  alot will depend on the outcome of that.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 28, 2008)

By 6/14..most of the snow will be gone..


----------



## andyzee (May 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> By 6/14..most of the snow will be gone..


 

Yes, I am aware of this, thank you.


----------



## MadPadraic (May 29, 2008)

kingslug said:


> Set a date...let me know. If I can swing it, I'm there.



Sunday. This Sunday. I play on staying at the Royalty Inn.

Are the snowfields an option?


----------



## powhunter (May 30, 2008)

*tux*



andyzee said:


> I'm toying with the idea of skiing Tux in June or July this year. Anyone up for hiking up to ski a small patch of snow?



hey andy was wondering if ya could help me out...were heading up sunday but wondering what our options are??  heard something about taking the autoroad and skiing the snowfields??? part of tux is closed???  Jonnypoach was there a long time ago..but really doesnt remember too much...what would you do if you were going up???

THANKS A BUNCH

Steve


----------



## andyzee (May 30, 2008)

powhunter said:


> hey andy was wondering if ya could help me out...were heading up sunday but wondering what our options are?? heard something about taking the autoroad and skiing the snowfields??? part of tux is closed??? Jonnypoach was there a long time ago..but really doesnt remember too much...what would you do if you were going up???
> 
> THANKS A BUNCH
> 
> Steve


 
Follow Austion's lead, drive up and check out the Snowfields and Great Gulf, they're right off the summit http://forums.alpinezone.com/28584-east-snowfields-great-gulf-5-25-08-a.html  If you look at the cam during the day, still looks like a lot of snow left http://www.mountwashington.org/weather/cam/ravines/ . It's also not far to tux from the summit, so if you want to check out tux, ski down as far as you can and hike the rest. I


----------



## powhunter (May 31, 2008)

thats what were gonna do...hopefully find a zipperline:razz:


----------



## awf170 (Jun 2, 2008)

So did you go for it?  The skiing was actually quite nice if you didn't mind fog and wind.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 2, 2008)

Yea we didnt do the snowfields cause the visibility sucked....did hilmans which was damn good..


http://forums.alpinezone.com/28893-hillmans-june-1st.html



steve


----------

